# AquaClear110 or Canister?



## mncherie1 (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok, so I got my 125 gal, now I will slowly buy what I need to keep the critters happy. I am not too fond of canister filters, nor do I like the price that goes along with them.
I have used Wal-mart Aqua Tech HOB filters on all my current tanks with much success and am a great fan of over filtration. I have 2 filters on each tank they also would back each other up just in case one fails. 
The last 55 gal I got came with an Aqua Clear, which I REALLY like. It is currently keeping my 29 gal tank sparkling clean. 
I know that many make the argument that the Canisters hold more media, but for a HOB filter, the Aqua Clear hold quite a bit of stuff. I filled my existing one with bioballs and all seems well. 
Does anybody else have a 125 gal with just Aqua Clears, I was thinking about 3 of them, which would filter 330 gal, so I should be in great shape. Would love some feedback, thank you


----------



## Malawi King (Apr 10, 2009)

i think its a good cheap i deal there is noo need to spenfd all the $ on 2 canisters...

3 i think would be great for a 125


----------



## howajj (Apr 8, 2009)

i keep with the 10X filtration rule on all my tanks


----------



## mncherie1 (Mar 27, 2009)

what is the 10x rule?


----------



## howajj (Apr 8, 2009)

well since cichlids are messy eaters and with most cichlids to control aggression the need to overstock is a must most pros will say 10X filtration is also a must to keep living conditions optimal...so a 75 gallon tank should get a 750 gallon an hour filtration set up


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

I wish i went with an AC110 instead of a canister. Canister's dont have good flow and are a pain in the butt


----------



## sneakypete (Mar 7, 2008)

I would mix both canisters and the 110 together. I have one 110 and two canisters on my 125. Consider 2 eheim 2217s and one Aquaclear 110. You can find the Eheims online for about $130 each that include media. They are superior filters and you will not regret your purchase.

pete


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

Their used to be a link on here where you could get a ac110 at petsmart for 1/2 price. Anyone remember where it is to help the lady out.


----------



## mncherie1 (Mar 27, 2009)

wow that would be sweeeeeet. Thank you


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

"I just bought a AquaClear 110 for $46.99 at Petsmart, 
Follow the link below and print it out, bring to Petsmart as they will price match it. Good luck. 
http://www.aworldofpets.com/animals-pro ... at=141&sub =860&prd=1872"

It looks like the price has gone up a little.  The link dosen't seem to work after being cut and pasted, but you can find your way the ac110's. They want $62.


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

Petsmart price matches from websites? why would they do that?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Petsmart's price matching policy is not in print anywhere that is available to the customer and is upheld differently at different stores... please check your local outlet to find out how they implement it (different stores in the same city may honor the policy differently, heck different managers within a store may honor policies differently)...

There are pros and cons to both HOBs and canisters... In my experience AC 110s are great ways to mechanically filter a tank (I have many of them in use personally). Also in my experience special attention to bio filtration is not necessary to adequately address bio needs of tank...

My standard filtration for a 75 gal tank is 2x AC 110sâ€¦ I have run 75 gal tanks this way for years and have been pleased with themâ€¦

My 125 gal has a glass center support that only leaves enough room for two ACs on the back, or else I would run 4 on it... Instead I run 2 AC 110s and 2 Mag HOT canisters... I also run a Mag 350 on it but only to push water through a UV light... If I didn't have the UV light on the tank I wouldn't bother running the Magnum 350...

I suggest you completely ignore the "up to XXX gallon tank" rating on any filter. To be polite about this rating, they are not talking to Cichlid owners... to be blunt, it's a manufacturerâ€™s manipulation...

For strong mechanical filtration, many of us suggest pushing your entire tanks volume through your filter(s) 10 times per hour (thus the 10x rule). Then it is up to you to decide if you want to apply the 10x rule to the rated flow rates (500 gph on the AC110) or the actual flow rates (approx 350 gph on an AC110; all filters truly function at a lower gph than the motor is rated for due to media resistance and resistance caused by intakes, hoses, bends, etc, etc). For example, 3x AC110s on a 125 gal would give you slightly over 10x filtration using the rated flow rates... but slightly under using actual flow rates...

Many people speculate that using more than 10x actual flow rate will create too much turbulence in the tank for the fish to peacefully swim. This is very (very very) not true and assuming such simply removes viable options from your arsenal. As you have experienced with your AC110 on the 29 gal, high turnover rates are appreciated by both the fish and the tank's owner


----------



## billyh (May 24, 2009)

I have a similar tank (135)with ac 110 and eheim 2215 and now wondering if i need more after readgni this
so far seems great but not fully stalked yet 
i will watch this with interest


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Great thread  
I too am a fan of those aqua techs, cheap, a media cavity that accepts allot of different media, coupled with pretty decent flow rates. 
Hob`s have the one problem of what to do about bio material. Bio wheels seem to be an answer. The emperor and penguin models have a pretty dedicated following. 
If the emp/pen people are fans, the aqua clear people are darn near tribal. Never had one, so can`t speak with any past experience with either. 
On my overstocked 55 I run 2 ehieim 2236 and an aqua tech 20-40. 
The canisters are primarily bio factories, chock full of bacteria coated media. I do have some pads, sponges in there to keep the gunk off of the substrat pro, but as I said, the main function of the canisters is for the large amount of bio media they hold. 
The hob was added to bolster the free floating debris removal. Quick and easy pad exchange. I only have a 6x9 scour pad in there, as I don`t use it for the minimal bio it is capable of. 
With weekly 25% water changes and my powered gravel vac-ing, my water is in great shape, both clarity and chemically.
BTW: No, you do not have to get 1250 gph turnover..there are no aquaria police that will hunt you down because of a lower flow rate. Your tank will tell you the flow rate you need by clarity and your ammonia-nitrite-nitrate test results.


----------



## mncherie1 (Mar 27, 2009)

KaiserSousay said:


> Great thread
> there are no aquaria police that will hunt you down because of a lower flow rate. Your tank will tell you the flow rate you need by clarity and your ammonia-nitrite-nitrate test results.


There should be a aquaria police for all the people that let their tanks and fish for that sake go down the toilette. :thumb: 
I got my first AquaClear yesterday on e-bay and will keep my eyes open to sales. My 125 will be a work in progress as my budget is limited and I want to do it right. Soâ€¦we are in for building a stand with canopy, installing moonlighting and then I would like a 3D background, this will be my first try. 
I am in hopes to have all my filters, heaters, powerheads within the next 2 months and then we can concentrate on the other stuff. 
Would love to get some more feedback from other users though. 
PS:I am a bit OCD about my water changes, I change 25% twice a week and my critters are thankful for that, so I think the HOB's will work just fine.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> My 125 will be a work in progress


Take pics as you go, would like to see it progress.
Good luck.


----------



## mncherie1 (Mar 27, 2009)

Will do, I'll start a new post once we start the stand. Hopefully in a few weeks.


----------



## kingofkings101 (Jun 6, 2009)

i go with emperor 400 bio wheels . great filters. 400 gallons an hour. i use them in all of my 55 gallons.


----------



## xdm40_krazy (Jun 8, 2009)

i really like the penguins and emporers. never had any problems and can be found pretty cheap on ebay. i have a 75 gal, 20 gal and 2 ten gallons all running them


----------

